# rack for moped?



## Justmayb (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi .. We have a Starfire and would like to carry a moped. Has/does anyone carry a moped, if so what type of rack do you have? We only want a Honda City Express (if we are able to find one that is) which is probably lighter than the more modern mopeds. We are worried about the weight etc. Any info will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

1st job would be to weigh your van with all the usual stuff you carry and see if you have enough payload left to carry a scoot

I use to carry a Gilera SKP 50 (Stalker) which is 80kg, plus the rack, most of the time I was overweight on the back axle

I now tow a Gilera VXR200 on a trailer as its way to heavy too stick on the back

Alan H


----------

